# $1000 Reward For Return Of Stolen Bicycles



## marius.suiram (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't know if it is OK to post this here. If is NOT, please delete it.
Nine bicycles were stolen from Simpler Times Vintage bicycle shop.
A 1969 red and gold Sears screamer. 1969 gold Sears screamer. A 1933 Schwinn black and red B 10 E motorbike. A 1950 black and red western flyer. A 1950 red and white western flyer. A 1957 yellow Schwinn Panther. A 1962 gold Sears. An automatic shifting mountain bike, and a black fixed gear state bicycle.
These are some of the pictures:


----------



## benmcjamin (Jul 14, 2016)

hate seeing stuff like this.. Hope u find em! 
call local pawn shops also!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 14, 2016)

Where's the location of this bike shop?  Check pawn shops and CL


----------



## Lamont (Jul 14, 2016)

If you happen to have pics of serial numbers or have them recorded , it might be worthwhile adding them to your post  .....
Seems to me The Cabe has a  long memory and these bikes are bound to find there way in front of a caber sooner or later.. 

sorry this happened... common theft is one thing  ... but this is a despicable act ....  theft of a wallet,   in time, is forgivable ....  steal a man's tools , well that's altogether a different story....  and stealing bikes like these, with all of the heart and elbow grease that must have gone into them .... unforgivable.  

btw  .....  note the attic pic western flyer listed below 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WESTERN-FLY...207138?hash=item3d1f2f6e22:g:v08AAOSwanRXgb3M


----------



## bairdco (Jul 15, 2016)

The two western flyers are repops. There's a ton of them out there, and they all look the same.

Still sucks, though.  Bike thieves are the worst.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2016)

Very sorry to hear this. Hope to see them return to you.


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 15, 2016)

Scum pure scum I hope they get what's coming to them if they catch them such a shame.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 15, 2016)

Hate theives, hope the owner gets them back unscathed.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jul 15, 2016)

What location are you...?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 15, 2016)

Im very sorry to hear this. This sounds like an inside job.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 15, 2016)

The bike shop is in Cleveland. It is not mine, I bought parts from there. The owner is a very kind man.
And it is like a family business.
I put this add here because the thieves will try to sell the bikes to collectors probably, and this is the best place. Of course they can try to sell the bikes maybe in the Flea Market or Craig List.
But on the other side it looks that they took nice looking bikes and they don't know the real value, because in the shop there are some more valuable bikes, in my opinion.
Hope the bikes will come back to the owner.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 15, 2016)

Sounds like the work of some kids. I wouldn't be surprised if they are riding them around right now.


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)

This sucks. I hate hearing about stuff like this. WTF is wrong with people?


----------

